# Dreamcast 0GDTEX.pvr Inject Tool



## CORE (Mar 14, 2020)

As Title says a Tool to Inject 0GDTEX.pvr The Disc Picture you see Disc Menu or via GDEMU Menu.

I have Extract Re-Build GDI's a set of Tools that you can use to decompile/extract Dreamcast GDI File Sets you drag folder onto a batch to extract but to rebuild not working just closes immediately.

So anyone have a Tool to replace or insert 0GDTEX.pvr without the need to extract and rebuild GDI's?

If not anyone got an idea as to why the Batch is not working?


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm not sure such a tool exists. It would be better to try and figure out why you can't rebuild the GDI files.

Did you try rebuilding without changing any files?

There is another app for rebuilding called GDIbuilder that you can try.


----------



## CORE (Mar 14, 2020)

I have tryed GDI Builder but I only get two .Bin Files no GDI File?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Mar 16, 2020)

i think the tool you might be looking for is ip,bin creator.

i could be wrong tho its been some time.

edit nvm. you dont want to rebuild the gd iso. thats a great question.


----------

